# Throwing up really brown liquid (really gross)



## babydoll

Gypsy just vomited four times some really gross brown liquid, actually a lot of it. I think she threw up her entire stomach contents. I know that dogs throw up sometimes and its nothing to worry about but ive never seen her vomit anything like this before. She hasnt eaten anything unusual (that i know of) just her normal food and thats never caused any problems before. This also smelt really bad (not that it usually smells nice) but it was like she vomited up diahorrea. My question is should i take her to the vet? Or is the vet just going to be like oh well dogs throw up sometimes and i took her for nothing. I know its better to be sure so i just wanted your opinion. Other than that she is fine acting normal maybe a little quiet.

Edited to add: She just threw up some thick foamy looking stuff twice now.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Maybe she just got ahold of something really gross. I would try giving her some cut up chicken and some boiled rice for 12 hours and see if that helps. If she is still throwing up after that I would definetly get her to the vet. These little dogs can become dehydrated very fast.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy

I'd take her to the vet. Maybe you could take a sample of her vomite if you are worried.


----------



## Ms_P

I would definatly take her to the vet.
Normal food vomit and yellow stomach bile can be dangerous if it goes on too long, but if it's brown and smells different there could be something wrong.
Please take her to the vet and let us know what he/she says.


----------



## kimmiek915

I agree. I think you should probably take her to the vet just in case. Definitely take her if this vomitting persists. Please keep us posted. Hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## princess_ella

i say if does not look like the dog food you should definitely take her to the vet.oh if she has digestion problems try feeding her by hand so she can slow down on her eating as well add some probiotics they help great i had to use them with Pearl and she is doing great.


----------



## ngtah00

feel better soon! please keep us updated! 

I've only seen sami vomit yellow foamy stuff. I can't help you with the brown.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

My first thought is it MIGHT be cat poop (if it smelled that bad). I hope there wasn't any really dark (black) vomit, because that could be blood. I would definitely call the vet and probably take her in.

Tell us how it turns out. Poor little thing.


----------



## Alisha

Well since Bella was really sick and threw up blood I can say from experience that that doesn't sound good. Our vet said that it could be dried blood if it's dark brown so I would at least call & talk to your vet.I hope Gypsy feels better soon.


----------



## irlandesa

*my guy has puked that brown stuff, too*

Chaka has had brown puke sessions once or twice in the year and few months that I have had him. What you're describing sounds exactly the same -- really stinky, like he vomited poop, and also that it seemed to be the entire contents of his stomach. In both cases, I don't think he had eaten anything he shouldn't have, but you never know -- he's really crafty and quick when it comes to gobbling up things that he shouldn't. 

The first time, I decided to wait about 8 hours to see how he'd do, and it cleared up. When it happened again a few months ago, I was more worried b/c he had been sick recently, so I called the vet tech that we usually get when we go to the vet -- she recommended that I let him be for the day, and if he seemed interested in food that night, to give him some of the gastrafate (like Pepto Bismol for dogs) that I had left over from his recent diarrhea issues. I did as she said, and he ate just fine that night and got back on track. I don't think everyone else is wrong, telling you to go to the vet just to be sure -- just letting you know that at least one other chi has gone through the poop-vomit thing and lived to tell the tale. 

Good luck, and definitely let us know if the vet has anything to say about what causes this!


----------



## babydoll

Thanks everyone. She didnt stop vomiting and she was having reverse sneezing fits in between throwing up so I did take her to the vet. The vet thinks that she probably ate cat poop or maybe even her own poop. I dont know how she would have got into the cat litter but then again she is really sneaky and quick. He thought at first that she may have been blocked up inside and thats why she vomited it up but after he felt her stomach he said that was unlikely. Apparently its common with puppies that once they start throwing up its difficult for them to stop the reflex and it just continues and thats when it becomes dangerous because they can get dehydrated etc so he gave her a shot to stop her from throwing up for a few hours and give her stomach a chance to settle down. So after all the worry all is well and shes fine! These dogs can get us soo stressed out!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

I did think of the cat poop...dogs can be very, very gross and they LOVE cat poop.

One thing, do try as hard as possible to keep the litter box out of reach. And be careful what you use for litter. My best friend lost her beloved lab when when the dog kept eating the poop...and the litter that was around it. It was some sort of "crystal" litter (blue) and basically it tore up her insides. I can't remember all the details, just that there is cat litter out there that is wonderful LITTER but can kill a dog.

Yep, these little dogs stress us out. I still remember shaking the day I found Dolly licking a little pill (ibuprofen, as it turned out). It's like having a baby.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly

irlandesa said:


> Chaka has had brown puke sessions once or twice in the year and few months that I have had him. What you're describing sounds exactly the same -- really stinky, like he vomited poop, and also that it seemed to be the entire contents of his stomach. In both cases, I don't think he had eaten anything he shouldn't have, but you never know -- he's really crafty and quick when it comes to gobbling up things that he shouldn't.
> 
> The first time, I decided to wait about 8 hours to see how he'd do, and it cleared up. When it happened again a few months ago, I was more worried b/c he had been sick recently, so I called the vet tech that we usually get when we go to the vet -- she recommended that I let him be for the day, and if he seemed interested in food that night, to give him some of the gastrafate (like Pepto Bismol for dogs) that I had left over from his recent diarrhea issues. I did as she said, and he ate just fine that night and got back on track. I don't think everyone else is wrong, telling you to go to the vet just to be sure -- just letting you know that at least one other chi has gone through the poop-vomit thing and lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Good luck, and definitely let us know if the vet has anything to say about what causes this!


This has happened to Chloe a few times. One it happened two sunday's in a row. we just let her be, give her lots of water and brown rice & boiled chicken and keep her calm and she's right as rain in a couple hours. she doesn't eat anything unusual (all our trash cans are covered) and there isn't much lying around on the floor except her toys and all doors get kept shut. but you never know. but we've never taken her to the vet for it and she's always fine. it could be numerous thing, stress, dehydration...


----------

